# The possibility of my network being compromised?



## Paranoid80 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes i was wondering how would it be possible for a person to gain access to computer through my router? Or is that even possible?

Just a quick rundown, the past few weeks, 2 of my email accounts have been compromised, one was email i had for years, the other was a new random email that i rarely use. In the same week, both these accounts were "hacked" the passwords were changed and i can't get access to them. Same goes for my fb account also compromised. These emails aren't linked to the fb acct neither. 

I know you might think yeah, i might have clicked on one of these phishing links, but i assure you haven't, i have never entered any of my information on random sites or anything like that. Actually i only really frequent 5 or 6 sites on this certain laptop and i have never downloaded anything on it but songs from iTunes.

I've scanned my computer numerous times, and even went as far as to factory reset it, so i don't know how high the possibility of me having a key logger is.

So i guess i'm asking, how would a person be able to have gained access to computer w/o having it in their physical possession? Can i be getting hacked through my wifi connection? 

What information of mine would someone have to have in order to access my computer and monitor my web activity?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

If you're not using strong passwords on your email and Facebook accounts, they could be hacked simply by guessing them (brute force). This is especially true if the email and Facebook accounts all use the same password. And if the password contains a hint or something that could be personally identifiable and attributed to you, somebody you know who was even mildly intelligent could probably guess them after enough tries.

Conversely the sites themselves could have been broken into and usernames and passwords stolen that way, and your experience is just luck of the draw.

You certainly can be hacked through your wireless, but I doubt anyone would have penetrated your LAN just to get webmail and Facebook passwords. I don't see how that would help them anyway without a keylogger or trojan and you seem fairly confident you aren't infected, with a keylogger or any other virus.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your wifi should be set to wpa2. wep and wpa have both been hacked


----------



## LS21 (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you have any remote viewing software installed on your computer? I.e. Logmein or VNC? 

It is possible these services could be comprimised. It would then only take a keylogger to be installed on your computer for them to retrieve passwords and other information. 

If your wireless has been cracked then a hacker could be monitoring your network traffic and decrypting encrypted passwords.


----------

